# infusions again



## alices (Jun 29, 2012)

what would the cpt codes be for levaquin 21:42-22:42, vanco 00:37-0237, flagyl 00:41-01:41 and KCL 10mg 01:50-03:30 are they,
96365 levaquin, 96366x2 vanco, 96368 flagyl?, and KCL? I am kind of lost when it comes to the concurrent, when it is running at the sametime does that mean the 2 drugs start at the same time or like above start a few minutes after? any and all help is appreciated..alice


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 19, 2012)

96365-lev
96367-van
96366-vanc
96368-flag
I wouldn't code the potassium, as the antibiotic infusions trump over hydration codes.


----------



## Mojo (Jul 29, 2012)

LTibbetts said:


> 96365-lev
> 96367-van
> 96366-vanc
> 96368-flag
> I wouldn't code the potassium, as the antibiotic infusions trump over hydration codes.



I agree with your codes if the meds were infused via one site, but the KCL was not hydration, it was a therapeutic infusion to treat hypokalemia. Since the KCL was infusing during the Vancomycin infusion, it was concurrent. Only one 96368 (concurrent infusion) can be reported per day which was assigned to the Flagyl.

Alice, a concurrent infusion does not need to start at the same time as another infusion.

Clear as mud, eh?


----------

